# "обратная зависимость" пакета [solved]

## iamFake

Здравствуйте.

Поиск по этой фразе выдает "Problem searching word list" =(

имеется определенный пакет, например gnome-extra/gnome-audio-2.0.0, выяснить его зависимости проблем не составляет (qdepends), а есть ли средства для определения обратной зависимости? т.е. определение пакетов, в зависимостях которых числиться указанный пакет, естественно поиск только среди установленных пакетов... пока что поиск успехом не увенчался =\

спасибо.Last edited by iamFake on Wed Oct 08, 2008 11:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Laitr Keiows

```
equery d gnome-extra/gnome-audio
```

или тут: http://gentoo-portage.com/gnome-extra/gnome-audio/RDep#ptabs

----------

## iamFake

спасибо!

----------

